# Selling Pulled Pork at a fair.



## lovelife (May 15, 2017)

My BBQ takeout restaurant has been open for almost a year now and we are doing well.

This year we are going to do a couple fairs in the area to promote our business.

We are going to sell Pulled Pork sandwiches. The fair starts at 11am and is until 5pm. I am going to smoke all the pork butts at night and will plan it so that the butts will be done around 9-10am the day off the fair.

Our plan is to use 'coolers' with towels to keep the pulled pork hot and at a safe temp for as long as possible. When it's time to pull we take a butt out and after pulling it will put it in a couple au bain marie dishes to keep it warm.

I would love to hear you guys advice on my plan.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 15, 2017)

That will work. Several butts in coolers will stay hot 6 hours easily...JJ


----------



## dward51 (May 15, 2017)

X2.....  Especially if you get some super insulated coolers.  I managed to score some military surplus NATO insulated food transport holders at a surplus auction.  They are GB7 and stainless lined (7 gallon capacity) with a stainless internal lid.  Whole thing seals up with a silicone seal on a super insulated top.  Here is the chart of holding times for water at 205* initial temp.  I usually pre-warm the interior with a couple of gallons of straight from the boil water for 15 minutes before adding hot food.  One of these should hold a ton of foiled butts straight out of the smoker at 205* for at lease 24 hours (assuming you keep it buttoned up except to remove butts).  The longest I've held foiled butts in one is about 12 hours.  It was still too hot to hand pull all the way to the end of the day. If you can find them at a decent price, these are first rate units. 

Side note, do not try and hold mac & cheese in one of these.  It continues to cook into a solid mass once you seal it up.  Don't ask how I know 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















GB7 holding times.jpg



__ dward51
__ May 15, 2017


















0C31ADA9-62B8-E344-AD7D-80B3309C3AEF



__ dward51
__ May 15, 2017


















13967D22-3F3C-EE42-9A8D-EF571DA811E8



__ dward51
__ May 15, 2017


















EB56DADE-64FA-0E44-B98E-720534F4FF22



__ dward51
__ May 15, 2017


----------



## lovelife (May 16, 2017)

Thanks chef Jimmy. Always appreciate your feedback.

I'm overseas dward. Will probably go with the 110 QT Igloo.

Another question. I wrap the butts for the last couple hours on the smoker. When they are done it would be a good idea to rewrap them in clean alu foil in case juices spill and the cooler gets all dirty. I suppose this is what everyone does when using coolers to keep meat warm, correct?

I will still save the juices since I always use it to mix with the meat.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 16, 2017)

A good job wrapping the first time in Hvy-duty foil should not leak. Rewrapping is messy and you risk dropping them or other mishap. For extra protection, double wrap from the start or add a second wrap before going in the cooler...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 16, 2017)

Make sure and check with the State/county food department or whoever inspects your restaurant. 

 I know where we are meat in coolers wrapped with towels would be shut down.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 17, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Make sure and check with the State/county food department or whoever inspects your restaurant.
> 
> I know where we are meat in coolers wrapped with towels would be shut down.



Agreed. The towel is just extra insulation and to fill space in the cooler with one Butt. If holding several Butts, the cooler will be full and that much mass will stay hot a long time. No towels needed...JJ


----------



## stickyfingers (May 17, 2017)

I have to ask: Why not pull the butts and place in a foil pan fan to transport? Than it would make it easier at the fairgrounds.


----------



## lovelife (May 17, 2017)

stickyFingers said:


> I have to ask: Why not pull the butts and place in a foil pan fan to transport? Than it would make it easier at the fairgrounds.


There is no way I can keep that much pulled pork hot for 6 hours.


----------



## lovelife (May 17, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Agreed. The towel is just extra insulation and to fill space in the cooler with one Butt. If holding several Butts, the cooler will be full and that much mass will stay hot a long time. No towels needed...JJ


Good point about the towel. At one point the cooler will be getting less full. I am not even sure how full the cooler will be when I will load them with butts. We still have to decide how much to make. for that reason it might be wise to get 2x 50QT coolers instead of 1x 110QT cooler...?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 17, 2017)

Pulled pick in foil pans in the cooler will remain warm. Heat the meat up in the pans in the oven then place those in the cooler.


----------



## lovelife (May 17, 2017)

Not having to smoke all night would be pretty nice. However...

We won't be able to bring our large smoker to the fair. So having people see us pull it in front of them will be kinda nice. We also have plenty of people to help us out. I much prefer fresh pulled pork over reheated pulled pork (even though I know plenty of people like it a day or two after).


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 17, 2017)

Yes, smaller coolers are better than a giant door opening every few minutes. Only a heated holding cabinet will keep 100% of the meat hot start to finish. Ive had 2 Butts in a cooler stay hot 8 hours. 10 Butts ain't cooling down anytime soon. Additionally, Foil wrapped meat will stay sterile even if they cool off below 140° near the end. Work fast retrieving the butts and l think you will be fine...JJ


----------

